# amplificador de 2w



## neutron (Nov 11, 2006)

hola a todos otra vez. tengo un problema.... yo antes tenia unos parlantes de pc, pero se quemaron, cuando lo abri tenia un integrado destrozado,no pude ver cual era como para reemplazarlo, la cuestion es que esto paso hace ya casi 3 años, cuando me acorde que los tenia los busco, y cuando los encontre me di cuenta que no tenia la plaqueta que estaba ese integrado quemado y todo el circuito, la cuestion es que en uno de los parlantes dice 4 ohms y 2W, yo tenia pensado hacer el apmplificador de 2w, pero todos los circuitos que encuentro son para salidas de 8 ohms, si yo pongo los dos parlantes de 4 juntos sumando 8 ohms, funciona?

si necesitan mas datos avisenme...

espero respuestas y gracias por su atensión!!


----------



## shocky (Nov 11, 2006)

Si pones los parlante en serie tendras una impedancia de 8 ohms.
Pero la potencia que reproducira cada parlante sera la mitad, ademas tendras un sonido mono, ya que ambos parlantes reproduciran el mismo sonido.
Si le colocas una carga de 4 ohoms a amplificador de 8 y no lo utilizas al maximo de su capacidad no le sucedera nada.
Suerte. Saludos


----------



## shocky (Nov 11, 2006)

aqui tengo uno que puede serbirte.

Lista de Material para Amplificador 2W

Resistências:
R1 - 10R 1/2W 
R2 - 220R 1/4W
R3 - 56R 1/8W
R4 - 2R2 5W 
R5 - 10K 1/8W
R6 - 100K 1/8W
R7 - 1K 1/8W
R8 - 1M2 1/8W
R9 - 330K 1/8W

Condensadores:
C1 - 1000uF/50V 
C2 - 220uF/50V
C3 - 470uF/50V    
C4 - 220nF  
C5 - 100pF 
C6 - 680pF

Semicondutores:
T1 - BC548
T2 - BC558
T3 - BD135
T4 - BD135

Altifalante 8R 5W


----------



## neutron (Nov 12, 2006)

hola shocky, como va? gracias por tu ayuda lo voy a probar pero, me podrias dar la vista de los componentes por favor?

gracias


----------



## shocky (Nov 12, 2006)

Como van montados los componentes lo vas a tener que deducir, porque esta es toda la información que tengo, ya que la saque de una pagina.
Saludos


----------



## Alberto_linza (Ago 20, 2008)

hola una pregunta soy medio novato en el tema de la electronica pero se le puede colocar una resistencia variable o potenciometro de 10k en la entrada despues de c4


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

para que quieres ponersela?


----------



## Alberto_linza (Ago 20, 2008)

para subir y bajar el volumen es entendible no salvo que el lugar donde especifique no sea el lugar para variar la potencia no se por eso pregunto


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Creo que para eso es mejor variar la ganancia de los transistores, yo probaria variando r2 o r3


----------



## Alberto_linza (Ago 20, 2008)

ok, por la alimentacion pruebo, igual todavia tengo que armar el montaje porque como no hay una foto del mismo. Si alguien ya lo armo les agradeceria que adjunten una foto en su comentario gracias igual de todos modos


----------



## maton00 (Ago 20, 2008)

hola neutron  yo conosco un integrado que te entrega 2.8watts de salida estereo y lo usan en amplificador para cpu en un solo chip mira: 
se llama tda 2822M


----------



## maton00 (Ago 20, 2008)

es de la pag:

www.huzi.cn/blog/archives/images/TDA2822.jpg

 ah y para que no corran peligro de quemarse las bocinas ponles unos capacitores electroliticos de salida a las bocinas!(antes de las bocinas)


----------



## maton00 (Ago 20, 2008)

perdon me equivoque el potenciometro es de 10 kilohms doble yo lla arme este circuito y esta genial!   y ponle un capacitor electrolitico de 1000mF en paralelo de la fuente de poder.


----------



## maton00 (Ago 20, 2008)

el que yo arme es parecido a la foto de arriba
ah los caps de proteccion son de 470mF


----------



## Alberto_linza (Ago 20, 2008)

hola matonoo la resistencia y el capacitor no polarizado que estan en el circuito que valores tienen? y los capacitores electroliticos para proteger los parlantes son de 470mf? gracias de todos modos


----------



## maton00 (Ago 21, 2008)

100nF capacitores, 4.7ohms resistencias


----------



## fibonacci (Ene 1, 2009)

hola una preg quiero hacer algo similar y pequeño como esto pero como hago para alimentarlo con una bateria de 9v.
es para el cel gracias


----------



## maton00 (Ene 24, 2009)

hola fibonacci el tda 2822 puede servir con 4.5 volts hasta 15 volts menos de  .5 A


----------



## jonyy7 (Jul 1, 2010)

tengo unas bocinas de 3watts a 4 ohms, tengo una pregunta maton00, ojala pudieras responderme...
veo en la imagen que pones que usas  2 potenciometros uno para c ada entrada, pero ya en el circuito impreso pones solo 1... uniste ambos potenciometros en 1 solo? o sea la entrada L y R llegan a la misma pata del potenciometro?
y mi otro pregunta era si ese potenciometro es el que varia el volumen.

me podrias pasar el circuito impreso si depronto lo tienes a la mano? me ha gustado mucho en cuanto a tamaño y lo compacto que es...
Gracias de antemano


----------

